# Meet Bella and Misty



## Lozzy8218 (Dec 3, 2008)

Hi everyone, thought it was about time I put some pics of my two up for you to have a nose at. Hope they a) work and b) you like them !

Laura x














































Sorry they are so big this is all new to me not too sure what I am doing lol.


----------



## Izzie999 (Nov 27, 2008)

Hi,

Ahh they are really gorgeous!! I love that pic of them cuddling, they are beautiful babies thank you for sharing them with us.

Izzie


----------



## Guest (Feb 9, 2009)

the pictures came out great  absolutely lovely. I really like the one where Bella has her tongue out :001_wub: its always great when cats are caught with their tongues out 

What lovely cats. :drool: and what posers


----------



## MADCAT (Nov 21, 2008)

They are beautiful, great pics xxx


----------



## ChinaBlue (Feb 3, 2008)

Stunning photos - loved the last one!


----------



## Lozzy8218 (Dec 3, 2008)

Thanks everyone - so nice to hear all your comments! They really are the most fantastic little cats - to anyone thinking of getting a Tonkinese - go for it is all I can say, they are fab. 

They have both come into their first call early and are currently driving me potty - never realised how noisey a kitten could be lol. 

Laura x


----------



## Chell82xx (Sep 20, 2008)

Aww very cute, they look like they have loads of personality between them, thanks for sharing the pics. xxx


----------



## Kathryn1 (Jan 30, 2009)

They are so adorable, i love the one with them cuddling is soo lush. 

Are they always that cuddly??? xx


----------



## Lozzy8218 (Dec 3, 2008)

Kathryn1 said:


> They are so adorable, i love the one with them cuddling is soo lush.
> 
> Are they always that cuddly??? xx


Yeh they are, they love each other so much its so cute. If one of them wanders out the room for a mo. the other one runs off to find her shouting for her to come back lol. I think thats a typical Tonk characteristic though - they are very very sociable cats/kittens. They are like it with us as well all they want is to be cuddled, snuggled and smothered with kisses


----------



## joote (Dec 11, 2008)

awwwwww cuties


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

absolutely gorgeous photos of your stunning kitties Lozzy! They look really cute cuddled together and Bella looks as if she is being deliberately rude sticking her tongue out at the camera!


----------



## Toby & Darwin (May 26, 2008)

They are gorgeous Laura, are you thinking about showing them?

There are never enough Tonks on the show bench


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

they're beautiful cats thanks for sharing.


----------



## Lozzy8218 (Dec 3, 2008)

Toby & Darwin said:


> They are gorgeous Laura, are you thinking about showing them?
> 
> There are never enough Tonks on the show bench


Thanks Hazel!

I have been considering showing them but have to say I haven't got a clue where to start lol - any advice would be great!!


----------



## may (Nov 2, 2007)

absolutely lovely girls


----------

